# Shorts for looong rides?



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

I just recently saw this question posted under the 'Endurance" section and noted alot of replies from (almost all) male respodents. Many recommended the DeSoto 400 mile shorts and assorted others (Bourne, Assos) for long, endurance rides. Don't mind paying good $$$ for quality products but was wondering:

First, the DeSoto 400 mile shorts comes in a women's version and wondering if anyone has experience with these for longer (60-100 miles) rides and whether they are comparable in quality to the male version.

Second, any other longer distance favorite shorts out there.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## prome (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't personally, but I rode a couple of centuries with a woman last year who used the women's DeSoto 400 mile shorts and would wear nothing else. We both laughed because we showed up for one ride wearing the same shorts/color (though mine were bibs). They seemed identical, though I don't know about the chamois.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Louis Garneau Neo Power Shorts for all rides. Not bulky, doesn't chafe. Great, compressive fabric.

Look on Team Estrogen.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

aureliajulia said:


> Louis Garneau Neo Power Shorts for all rides. *Not bulky, doesn't chafe.* Great, compressive fabric.
> 
> Look on Team Estrogen.


This can't be emphasized enough. I think the tendency is for new riders to get the most expensive shorts with the biggest pad possible. But on a longish ride all that bulk ends up getting in the way either by causing chafing or putting pressure on your sensitive areas.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

The gf has been loving her Sugoi shorts, she has the Evolution Shorty short and some RS bibs which are on sale at realcyclist and come with free gloves, which aren't bad gloves either. Her max has been 4 hours or so though thus far, but I asked her how they feel and she doesn't comment so that means they "disappear" which is a good thing.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm also a big fan of the RS short. They made a couple changes to the design in 2012 that I think were for the better (nonbinding waistband for one) so I'd make sure I was buying that model. Team Estrogen carries it for sure. Otherwise, the LG Power Short probably gets the most thumbs up on TE's forum. Everyone suggests sizing up though as they are very compressive.


----------



## petraa (Apr 13, 2012)

I really like Blackbottoms shorts. I have some that have a real chamois-like material and only slight padding. The lycra seems to be more heavy duty also.

I tried PI, Canary, Shebeest, and several from Nashbar/Performance and ended up returning all of them. Padding too thick and stiff.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Most women in my club use the Assos shorts and bibs (the ones in our club kit are not good enough they say), and some of them ride 540 km in a day once a year.
They're on both the standard .Lady and the top of the line .13 Lady.
Shorts - ASSOS of Switzerland


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I got the neo's recently and though I sized up, I am not so sure I should have. If you are on the cusp, try them on first if you want a compression fit (mine are comfy but not tight enough). My faves are an older PIzumi red pad (pro). I am not sure I would pick the neo's for a century even. I might try the assos.


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

Spammer reported and Moderator deleted the message.


edit back on topic.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I also like the LG Neo Power shorts. They are a little tighter to get on then my other shorts, but once on, they are super comfy.
I will definitely buy again when I need new ones.
I'd love to try some Assos though!

I don't like bulky chamois. They tend to bunch up and chafe.


----------



## joeyrentrunwrite (Jan 17, 2013)

I just got my first pair of Assos shorts (at 30% off, no less!) and they are changing my life on long trainer rides!


----------



## Justagirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Neos for sure!


----------



## Tracy T (Nov 5, 2012)

I liked the Giordana laser shorts. I got a pair of the Capo cipressa shorts on sale and love them. The laser shorts are high in the front and rub some after 2 hrs. My longest ride with the cipressa shorts is 64 miles. no problems at all.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Tracy T said:


> I liked the Giordana laser shorts. I got a pair of the Capo cipressa shorts on sale and love them. The laser shorts are high in the front and rub some after 2 hrs. My longest ride with the cipressa shorts is 64 miles. no problems at all.


Giordanas are my new favorite shorts.


----------



## Tracy T (Nov 5, 2012)

il sogno said:


> Giordanas are my new favorite shorts.


Do you have the laser. i love the fabric and pad but the waist band is a little loose. I think I will have it taken in.

if you have the chance try the Capo's. They are wonderful!


----------

